# Cannondale Scalpel 2011



## jakob1978 (25. Januar 2010)

Registriert seit: Jan 2010

Fotos 









*AW: Wie viele Cannondale Fahrer gibt es hier im Forum und welches Modell? - Teil 2* 

Hallo, ich habe von meinem Händler erfahren das im Sommer ein neues Scalpel kommen soll.

Es soll sich um ein sogenanntes Midseason Model handeln.

Das Teil soll 15% mehr Federweg haben und um 20% steifer sein als das aktuelle Scalpel.

Ausserdem soll der Dämpfer anders positioniert sein.

Hat schon jemand ein Foto davon gesehen, oder weiß der eine oder andere schon mehr darüber. 

Logisch wäre es ja, nachdem Peter Denk das Flash gemacht hat sich nun auf das Race Fully zu stürzen.

Bei Scott hat er ja auch zuerst das Scale gebracht und dann erst das Spark.












 

 

 

 Registriert seit: Jan 2010






.


----------



## Der Toni (25. Januar 2010)

Falsches Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (25. Januar 2010)

Jepp. Unter den Rockyfahrern wirst du wohl keinen Cannondalefahrer finden......


----------



## spengleschieber (22. Juni 2010)




----------



## neikless (25. Juni 2010)

mach es weg !


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. Juni 2010)

Alter threat wieder neu?


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juni 2010)

Aber immer wieder witzig...


----------



## blaubaer (1. Juli 2010)

da hast du aber das ziel weit verfehlt, Herr "Fred"ersteller

für solche übungen gibts einen Testbereich


----------

